# größe ändern



## skape (1. Februar 2005)

mal ne ganz dumme frage:
wie kann ich,wenn ich ein objekt kopiert habe,
und wieder einfüge, die größe von dem objekt ändern
is ja eigentlich kein problem. bei anderen programmen zieht man das
objekt einfach kleiner, aber wie geht es bei photoshop ?!


----------



## skape (1. Februar 2005)

kk. habs grad selber rausgefunden 

begrenzungsrahmen einblenden  ^^


----------



## alextsch (1. Februar 2005)

Inwiefern kopiert (neue Ebene) oder auf der gleichen Ebene mit Auswahl?

Wenn neue Ebene: dann nur Strg+T drücken (am Mac Apfel+T) und dann die Hochstelltaste halten und Größe ändern.

Wenn nur mit Auswahl: dann bei aktiver Auswahl das gleiche wie oben machen.

mfg


----------

